# SSL for VPSB?



## HostUS-Alexander (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey,


My work network dosen't filter websites, but if the website loads contains content like bad language the page is filtered, this does not happen on SSL Sites as HTTPS traffic is encrypted, so they can't view the web page.


Is it possible to get SSL for vpsboard.com? Its only a few dollors off the ad profit ;P


- Alexander


----------



## peterw (Nov 26, 2013)

The cpu overhead of ssl will not kill the server so there should no reason to prohibit ssl usage.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 26, 2013)

Why not use a VPN or proxy? I have no problem with an SSL option as long as it's not forced because it's so much slower for me than non-SSL (Comcast throttles any traffic that is encrypted regardless of the port, my VPN speed is less than 4Mbps compared to my non-VPN speed of 20Mbps).


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Nov 26, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Why not use a VPN or proxy? I have no problem with an SSL option as long as it's not forced because it's so much slower for me than non-SSL (Comcast throttles any traffic that is encrypted regardless of the port, my VPN speed is less than 4Mbps compared to my non-VPN speed of 20Mbps).


I use a VPN on my IPhone and Neus7 but i can't on the computer, as the restrictions don't let me run any program.

I use a web proxy sometimes, but its slower. No provider in the UK throttles HTTPS Traffic here.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 26, 2013)

It's something I've been meaning to do, but was going to wait to do it with some other planned maintenance in the future.

I'll have to relook into it again. Originally I wanted to have the _option_ of https://, not force it, but now I'm considering just enabling it sitewide.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Nov 26, 2013)

MannDude said:


> It's something I've been meaning to do, but was going to wait to do it with some other planned maintenance in the future.
> 
> I'll have to relook into it again. Originally I wanted to have the _option_ of https://, not force it, but now I'm considering just enabling it sitewide.


The option to have it would be nice, forcing is not required.

Thank you,

- Alexander


----------



## MannDude (Nov 26, 2013)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> The option to have it would be nice, forcing is not required.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> - Alexander


Well if it's going to be an off/on type thing it makes it a bit more complicated, I believe. I'll look into it again, been a couple months since I last looked it up. If I recall correctly, it wasn't as straight forward as you'd imagine but I may be wrong (I usually am)


----------



## peterw (Nov 26, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Well if it's going to be an off/on type thing it makes it a bit more complicated, I believe.


Add the ssl settings to the ngix configuration


```
server {
    listen 80;
    listen [::]:80 ipv6only=on;
    listen 443 ssl;
    listen [::]:443 ipv6only=on ssl;

    ssl_certificate cert.pem;
    ssl_certificate_key cert.key;
    ssl_protocols SSLv3 TLSv1;
    ssl_ciphers ALL:!ADH:!EXPORT56:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM:+LOW:+SSLv3:+EXP;
    ssl_prefer_server_ciphers on;
}
```


----------



## MannDude (Nov 26, 2013)

peterw said:


> Add the ssl settings to the ngix configuration
> 
> 
> server {
> ...


Lighttpd. Busy now, will look more into it later.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 26, 2013)

Lighttpd is even easier:


$SERVER["socket"] == ":443" {
ssl.engine = "enable"
ssl.pemfile = "/etc/lighttpd/ssl/website.com.pem"
ssl.ca-file = "/etc/lighttpd/ssl/SSLCA.crt"
}
So only port 443 (HTTPS) will have SSL and port 80 stays SSL free. 

The code above is from 01/2012 so you might need to add some lines to pass this test.


----------



## Mun (Nov 26, 2013)

Wait then why is the server stated at Nginx 1.5.6?

Mun


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 26, 2013)

Mun said:


> Wait then why is the server stated at Nginx 1.5.6?
> 
> Mun


Reverse proxy?


----------



## willie (Nov 26, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Well if it's going to be an off/on type thing it makes it a bit more complicated, I believe. I'll look into it again, been a couple months since I last looked it up. If I recall correctly, it wasn't as straight forward as you'd imagine but I may be wrong (I usually am)


I don't see any reason to not make it required and siteside, and I think that is preferable to making it optional.  More and more sites just enable it everywhere now.  Better to get rid of the possibility of users leaving it off when they really wanted it on, or of having some attacker somehow turn it off without the user notice anything odd, etc.


----------



## Raymii (Nov 26, 2013)

It would be nice to have my login data not go over the wire plaintext.


----------



## Damian (Nov 26, 2013)

So did Martin-D ever get in touch with you about me wanting to donate an SSL cert to vpsboard? I brought this up with him last week.


----------



## adly (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd like to throw my support in for SSL to be default/always on. From what I can tell HTTP/2.0 is going down this path, with plaintext connections having to use HTTP/1.1 for now.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 26, 2013)

Damian said:


> So did Martin-D ever get in touch with you about me wanting to donate an SSL cert to vpsboard? I brought this up with him last week.


No, but Phil did. Don't need a donation for it, can pay for it myself. Thanks though.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 27, 2013)

willie said:


> I don't see any reason to not make it required and siteside, and I think that is preferable to making it optional.  More and more sites just enable it everywhere now.  Better to get rid of the possibility of users leaving it off when they really wanted it on, or of having some attacker somehow turn it off without the user notice anything odd, etc.


I think it already loads slow enough, no need to cripple the site for me. If SSL is required then I guess I can always RSS the site but that's not an ideal solution.


----------



## peterw (Nov 27, 2013)

willie said:


> I don't see any reason to not make it required and siteside, and I think that is preferable to making it optional.  More and more sites just enable it everywhere now.  Better to get rid of the possibility of users leaving it off when they really wanted it on, or of having some attacker somehow turn it off without the user notice anything odd, etc.


We can start with the optional ssl to test the page loading times and the load on the server.


----------



## trewq (Nov 27, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I think it already loads slow enough, no need to cripple the site for me. If SSL is required then I guess I can always RSS the site but that's not an ideal solution.


Is there a reason you know of why it's so slow? This site loads faster than most for me.


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 27, 2013)

There is one large local forum in my country that have option to always force ssl and i enable it but not slowing down the forum at all.

This is the forum: https://forum.lowyat.net


----------



## willie (Nov 27, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I think it already loads slow enough, no need to cripple the site for me. If SSL is required then I guess I can always RSS the site but that's not an ideal solution.


There's no reason for it to be slow.  People use gmail all day long, it's ssl-only, has N million users, and it's at least usably fast.  If this site is slow then it's downloading too much JS bloatware and other crap, and should stop. For example, I see it's trying to inline a bunch of gravatars.  I adblocked gravatar.com years ago, and that probably helps the speed, though I did it for privacy reasons.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 27, 2013)

I hate repeating myself.


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 27, 2013)

Poor @KuJoe.


----------



## trewq (Nov 27, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I hate repeating myself.


Found it earlier in the thread. Sorry man.


----------



## fisle (Nov 27, 2013)

@KuJoe

In my opinion SSL-only should be default everywhere (with spdy, please?) and you (and everyone else using Comcast) should tell this to Comcast, or switch providers.

Just because ony stupid tyranny (Comcast) is trying to hold into it's archaic ways doesn't mean the others shouldn't move forward. If you are forced to use Comcast, I feel sorry for you. Throttling encrypted data should be illegal.


----------



## peterw (Nov 27, 2013)

willie said:


> There's no reason for it to be slow.


Every used Comcast?


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 27, 2013)

fisle said:


> @KuJoe
> 
> In my opinion SSL-only should be default everywhere (with spdy, please?) and you (and everyone else using Comcast) should tell this to Comcast, or switch providers.
> 
> Just because ony stupid tyranny (Comcast) is trying to hold into it's archaic ways doesn't mean the others shouldn't move forward. If you are forced to use Comcast, I feel sorry for you. Throttling encrypted data should be illegal.


While I appreciate you feeling sorry for me, I don't see why SSL should be forced when it's extremely simple to offer both non-SSL and SSL on the same webserver. Heck, I'll even settle for having to use another domain name or subdomain if that's a good compromise for everyone. I enjoy vpsBoard a lot, but not enough to deal with the same load times I experience with GMail.

Or an even better compromise would be to disable SSL on IPv6 so people with Comcast who deal with the BS can still view it fine with their native IPv6 addresses.


----------



## drmike (Nov 27, 2013)

Stick to SSL on 443 and non-SSL on 80.... 

Someone mentioned seeing the site running Nginx.   Nope it isn't not right now at least.  What you are seeing is a reverse proxy upstream (on vpsBoard's end).

I'm 100% for the SSL *option* for the site.  I'll be using it when available.


----------



## willie (Nov 27, 2013)

peterw said:


> Every used Comcast?


I'm on Comcast right now, looking at vpsboard through an ssh tunnel to a socks proxy running on a vps.  SSL sites work fine through that.  I just tried looking at some ssl sites without the tunnel and they work fine that way too.  So I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 27, 2013)

Keep the discussion/suggestions/whatever coming.

I'll look more into it this weekend when I've got time to fuss with it.


----------



## willie (Nov 27, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Why not use a VPN or proxy? I have no problem with an SSL option as long as it's not forced because it's so much slower for me than non-SSL (Comcast throttles any traffic that is encrypted regardless of the port, my VPN speed is less than 4Mbps compared to my non-VPN speed of 20Mbps).


This sounds to me like your VPN is slowing things down.  Could you try the following:

1) Make a 50MB file on some server, and download it through your comcast connection by http

2) then transfer it again by scp or https

and post the 2 timings?  I just did this from OVH to my laptop via comcast and I got about the same speed (3.3MB/s) both times.

There was a notorious incident several years back when Comcast was caught throttling Bittorrent, but they paid out a settlement and supposedly stopped the throttling: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-10420831-94.html 

Maybe you are thinking of that.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a few clients on Comcast that says my billing site runs slow for them, but the rest runs fast. One of the contacted Comcast and they did something and now it's the same speed as every other website... Might want to contact them and see whats up


----------



## adly (Nov 27, 2013)

I can't seem to find anything about Comcast specifically filtering SSL/TLS. Given that HTTP2.0 is looking to be encrypted by design, much like SPDY, it would be a fairly dumb move. Might be worth contacting them as XFS_Duke advises.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 27, 2013)

Looking forward to use a SSL connection to vpsboard.

Don't see any reasons to force SSL. everyone knows how to type "https://".


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 28, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Looking forward to use a SSL connection to vpsboard.
> 
> 
> Don't see any reasons to force SSL. everyone knows how to type "https://".


All my bookmarks are without https. -_-


----------



## MannDude (Dec 2, 2013)

Just ordered a half-off SSL from NameCheap...

Will install soon.


----------



## Mun (Dec 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Just ordered a half-off SSL from NameCheap...
> 
> Will install soon.


In a way it still might be a waste, from the little I know of the setup, there is still unencrypted traffic going on in the backend, which actually maybe easier to attain then getting it over the internet.

Mun


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 2, 2013)

willie said:


> There's no reason for it to be slow.  People use gmail all day long, it's ssl-only, has N million users, and it's at least usably fast.  If this site is slow then it's downloading too much JS bloatware and other crap, and should stop. For example, I see it's trying to inline a bunch of gravatars.  I adblocked gravatar.com years ago, and that probably helps the speed, though I did it for privacy reasons.


I bolded what he said about SSL below.



KuJoe said:


> Why not use a VPN or proxy? I have no problem with an SSL option as long as it's not forced because it's so much slower for me than non-SSL (*Comcast throttles any traffic that is encrypted regardless of the port, my VPN speed is less than 4Mbps compared to my non-VPN speed of 20Mbps*).


Basically, that's the issue. It's not the SSL's mechanics issues but more the ISP's limiting of SSL traffic.

*Edit:*



Mun said:


> In a way it still might be a waste, from the little I know of the setup, there is still unencrypted traffic going on in the backend, which actually maybe easier to attain then getting it over the internet.
> 
> Mun


I guess my only answer to this is let's plug up one hole at a time shall we?


----------



## willie (Dec 2, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I bolded what he said about SSL below.
> 
> 
> Basically, that's the issue. It's not the SSL's mechanics issues but more the ISP's limiting of SSL traffic.


I'd like to see the evidence that Comcast is causing that, rather than the VPN causing it.  I do get higher speed than that through scp on Comcast all the time.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 2, 2013)

willie said:


> I'd like to see the evidence that Comcast is causing that, rather than the VPN causing it.  I do get higher speed than that through scp on Comcast all the time.


I can't specifically answer for him but I know my VPN network speeds when I was with Comcast was drastically slower than when I was with a competitor (granted both companies weren't good to begin with).

Windstream I'd get about 15 Mbps or so to my VPN and Comcast I'd get about 6 Mbps. Granted there are many factors involved but it's simply from an observational standpoint and I did move a few blocks away. Standard network (non-SSL) was noticeably much faster for Comcast.

This is from my own experience, but if you feel differently then hey that's you.


----------



## willie (Dec 2, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Windstream I'd get about 15 Mbps or so to my VPN and Comcast I'd get about 6 Mbps. Granted there are many factors involved but it's simply from an observational standpoint and I did move a few blocks away. Standard network (non-SSL) was noticeably much faster for Comcast.


The most important experiment imho is transferring the same file from the same origin to the same destination, once with encryption and once without it.  It should ideally be a compressed file (mp3/mp4 is fine) so there's no illusory speedup from some gzipping proxy someplace.  I notice that vpsboard doesn't seem to use gzip transfer encoding.  That would burn more cpu on the server side, but could speed things up a bit for users, if the cpu cycles are available.


----------



## shovenose (Dec 2, 2013)

Comcast customer here with no problems with SSL slowdowns. Not sure what you're all going on about. But would love to see this forced sitewide.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 2, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Comcast customer here with no problems with SSL slowdowns. Not sure what you're all going on about. But would love to see this forced sitewide.


12 days.

Francisco


----------



## clarity (Dec 2, 2013)

How hard is it to get this done? It is only a few lines of config work, and most people have already provided configuration examples.


If the users are asking for it, it would seem like something that should be pretty high on the get done list .


----------



## MannDude (Dec 2, 2013)

dclardy said:


> How hard is it to get this done? It is only a few lines of config work, and most people have already provided configuration examples.
> 
> 
> If the users are asking for it, it would seem like something that should be pretty high on the get done list .


I work a fulltime job. I'm on break now. NameCheap still hasn't sent me the damn email yet and I've resent it at least 4 times.

We all survived since March without one. I'll get to it when I get to it.


----------



## clarity (Dec 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I work a fulltime job. I'm on break now. NameCheap still hasn't sent me the damn email yet and I've resent it at least 4 times.
> 
> 
> We all survived since March without one. I'll get to it when I get to it.


Wow. That is a pretty crappy attitude. Since this site is nothing without the users, you should be a little nicer.


If you would keep us updated, we wouldn't have to keep asking.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 2, 2013)

You had multiple people offer a free SSL, why would you have to buy it yourself? I thought this was a community? You know, communities help eachother out... I don't know if I was one of the first or the first to offer a SSL for free, but... I as well as many others here wouldn't of wanted any special treatment or anything like that to provide it and no special thanks or anything like that... I understand you want to do this by yourself without any other providers help, but if I'm not mistaken, aren't the VPS servers hosted with some providers of this forum?

I'm not mad, just don't understand why the long wait or why you feel the need to pay for it yourself... You don't even have to respond... I'm just upset about other things at the moment... I love this site...


----------



## MannDude (Dec 2, 2013)

Apologies, it just didn't seem super urgent to me for a forum.

I'll start a poll and see if you guys want it forced site wide, want it as an option, or what.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 2, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> You had multiple people offer a free SSL, why would you have to buy it yourself? I thought this was a community? You know, communities help eachother out... I don't know if I was one of the first or the first to offer a SSL for free, but... I as well as many others here wouldn't of wanted any special treatment or anything like that to provide it and no special thanks or anything like that... I understand you want to do this by yourself without any other providers help, but if I'm not mistaken, aren't the VPS servers hosted with some providers of this forum?
> 
> I'm not mad, just don't understand why the long wait or why you feel the need to pay for it yourself... You don't even have to respond... I'm just upset about other things at the moment... I love this site...


I think it comes down to 'owing' people. LEA had that issue and was always forced to fully disclose things about LET.

If he got it for $7 or something then I don't see it being a huge issue.

At least he's reinvesting the money that ads pay?

Francisco


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 2, 2013)

True... I for one don't feel that anything I've ever done for another provider or person is them owing me... I do it because I want to... lol... It's whatever in my opinion... It is what it is... Free is generally better than paying for it...


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 2, 2013)

dclardy said:


> How hard is it to get this done?


He started a poll and might want to wait for the results?


----------



## Shados (Dec 3, 2013)

dclardy said:


> Wow. That is a pretty crappy attitude. Since this site is nothing without the users, you should be a little nicer.
> 
> 
> If you would keep us updated, we wouldn't have to keep asking.


"Wow. That is a pretty crappy attitude. Since this site is nothing without the MannDude, you should be a little nicer."

See what I did there?


----------



## clarity (Dec 3, 2013)

Shados said:


> "Wow. That is a pretty crappy attitude. Since this site is nothing without the MannDude, you should be a little nicer."
> 
> 
> See what I did there?


You gave all the power to a site owner? I would normally agree with you, but a forum is completely the opposite. If we all leave tomorrow, the site is nothing.


I thought is reply was kind of jerky.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Dec 3, 2013)

Let's all just chill and have a beer eh ?


----------



## peterw (Dec 3, 2013)

dclardy said:


> I thought is reply was kind of jerky.


What he wanted to tell you:


you != community

Don't ever try to write for me. I am able to write for myself.

MannDude started a poll: http://vpsboard.com/topic/2814-poll-ssl-for-vpsboard-optional-or-forced-site-wide/


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 3, 2013)

dclardy said:


> You gave all the power to a site owner? I would normally agree with you, but a forum is completely the opposite. If we all leave tomorrow, the site is nothing.
> 
> 
> I thought is reply was kind of jerky.


_ "When the pot calls the kettle black... the kettle is still black"._

How about just calm down.  You were a bit harsh with criticism, he made a joke, you seemed to take it personally.


----------



## clarity (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not taking it personally.


I'm just tired of the feet dragging.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 3, 2013)

Do you also get tired of Google sometimes having wonky DNS?  Of linux systems having the occassional bug needing patched?

This place is a community.  A forum being provided at *no* cost to you, for your amusement.  When you have a personal stake in things (which you don't - peter was 100% correct, don't dare assume you speak for the rest of us) and have a valid reason to demand results?  Get as cranky as you like.  Otherwise, you're just being a dick to a really nice guy that has carried this place and its troubles on his back since day one.

I speak for no-one but myself.  Cut that shit out.


----------



## lbft (Dec 3, 2013)

dclardy said:


> How hard is it to get this done? It is only a few lines of config work, and most people have already provided configuration examples.
> 
> 
> If the users are asking for it, it would seem like something that should be pretty high on the get done list .


What an incredibly rude post.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 3, 2013)

Calm down guys. It was an honest post and he doesn't need attacked.

Yeah, I've been dragging my feet. I'm not saying I have not. I've been busy the past week or so. I _was_ planning on some site-wide maintenance, moving it to a new east coast location. Originally was going to wait until I did that and rebuilt the entire server. But I just recently went ahead and paid my 3 month invoice with BuyVM without thinking to ask for it to be reduced to a month to accommodate a move to the east coast... so I guess I should stay where I am now.

Let me go bug Namecheap support about where the hell my verification email is :|

EDIT: Well, according to the SSL poll thread now I think I should trash my current certificate and buy a wildcard one now. I've got errands to go run so I suppose I'll check back in a few hours and see what I need to rip out of the site, what I need to put behind an SSL, etc.


----------



## clarity (Dec 3, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Do you also get tired of Google sometimes having wonky DNS?  Of linux systems having the occassional bug needing patched?
> 
> This place is a community.  A forum being provided at *no* cost to you, for your amusement.  When you have a personal stake in things (which you don't - peter was 100% correct, don't dare assume you speak for the rest of us) and have a valid reason to demand results?  Get as cranky as you like.  Otherwise, you're just being a dick to a really nice guy that has carried this place and its troubles on his back since day one.
> 
> I speak for no-one but myself.  Cut that shit out.


Oh, look it is Big Bad Aldryic calling me names. Sounds familiar! Coming from the biggest dick on any forum I have ever seen, I take your comments as a compliment.



lbft said:


> What an incredibly rude post.


It is not rude. It was a statement. We are allowed to make them. I am not saying anything negative about him. I am just saying that he needs to get it done. I don't think that he would argue that. No one would. This is not the first time that an SSL has been requested. It was requested here:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/1907-poll-new-forum-ideas/page-2#entry33303

My whole point here is that this site is no longer just a project. It is a money making venture. It is pulling in over $1,000/month in ad revenue. The owner of the site is personally concerned about security, and he has stated that multiple times. It seems like it is a contradicting statement to be concerned about security and tracking and not have it on the site.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 3, 2013)

Cry some more. 



dclardy said:


> Oh, look it is Big Bad Aldryic calling me names. Sounds familiar! Coming from the biggest dick on any forum I have ever seen, I take your comments as a compliment.





dclardy said:


> It is not rude. It was a statement. We are allowed to make them.


It must be so nice to exempt yourself from double standards, no?  FFS, grow up.  "I know you are but what am I" was tiresome in grade school;  watching a grown man try it is just sad.



dclardy said:


> My whole point here is that this site is no longer just a project. It is a money making venture. It is pulling in over $1,000/month in ad revenue. The owner of the site is personally concerned about security, and he has stated that multiple times. It seems like it is a contradicting statement to be concerned about security and tracking and not have it on the site.


Again, what is your personal stake?  Exactly, nothing.  You're just bitching to hear yourself bitch at this point.  Maybe instead of pissing on the guy, give him props for keeping it running this long, and not simply selling out when he had the chance to.  I certainly don't see you offering your own time and labor to get anything done.


----------



## yolo (Dec 3, 2013)

SSL stands for Super Slow Loading


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Dec 3, 2013)

yolo said:


> SSL stands for Super Slow Loading


...if you are still on Pentium


----------



## peterw (Dec 3, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Again, what is your personal stake?  Exactly, nothing.  You're just bitching to hear yourself bitch at this point.  Maybe instead of pissing on the guy, give him props for keeping it running this long, and not simply selling out when he had the chance to.  I certainly don't see you offering your own time and labor to get anything done.


Totally true. There are some people spending some huge amount of time to add value to this community. Like adding quality tutorials and news we all like to read. They could, but never will, poke MannDude to do things faster.

And there are people like dclardy complaining about a free service and not adding nothing positive.


----------



## clarity (Dec 3, 2013)

@Aldryic,

You are right that I do not have a personal stake in vpsBoard, but that does not mean that I am not allowed to make a statement about something. Just because you disagree doesn't mean that you get to automatically be right. You think that you are some kind of savior. Everything that you type is golden! Well, I am tired of that shit! You can think whatever you want, and I will think whatever I want. MannDude has already admitted that he was dragging his feet. What else is there to talk about? 

@peterw,

If I am not contributing anything, what are you doing? Tutorials? Nope. Before this thread, the only negative thing that I have said is to stop the CC threads. I guess that I am just some horrible member now.

At this point, I think that this thread should be locked. There is nothing of any value being said. MannDude is working on the SSL that many people have requested a month or so ago.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 3, 2013)

DifferentOpinionsNotWanted said:


> @Aldryic,
> 
> You are right that I do not have a personal stake in vpsBoard, but that does not mean that I am not allowed to make a statement about something. Just because you disagree doesn't mean that you get to automatically be right. You think that you are some kind of savior. Everything that you type is golden! Well, I am tired of that shit! You can think whatever you want, and I will think whatever I want. MannDude has already admitted that he was dragging his feet. What else is there to talk about?
> 
> ...


LOL at the name change.

Look, I'm happy to have you here. I'm happy to have your opinions. I'd rather someone tell me how it is then have someone kiss my ass and pet my hair and tell me its all okay.

As I said earlier, it'll get done when it gets done. I did want to wait until I planned bulk server maintenance / migration to make my life easier but due to the new found expressed urgency of the matter I'll do it sooner.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 3, 2013)

That name cracks me up.  So now you're resorting to throwing trantrums, too?



DifferentOpinionsNotWanted said:


> You are right that I do not have a personal stake in vpsBoard, but that does not mean that I am not allowed to make a statement about something.


By all means, make any statement you want.  Just don't cry about it when someone decides to point out that you're being a dick for no reason.

Aside from that drama, however, I do agree with one thing you've said.



DifferentOpinionsNotWanted said:


> At this point, I think that this thread should be locked. There is nothing of any value being said.


----------

